# Helsinki Knives Show



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 1, 2014)

I happen to be in Helsinki and the next few days and while googling for different things to do and see in, I stumbled upon http://www.helsinkiknifeshow.com/

Not sure if there would be any kitchen knives, but I'm still going to visit this place to took some pictures and see handmade awesomeness :knife:

Is there anything else knives related in Helsinki worth visiting?


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 1, 2014)

It looks like there will be some really good knife makers at the show.
If you go say hello to Lee Lerman for me.
He is a young knife maker from Israel who does very clean work.
Nice guy too.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 3, 2014)

Gonna post pictures later. Found two kitchen knives  hundreds of hunter knives, swords, some really weird knives and only 2 kitchen knives. So mostly I took pictures of knives handles. Some outstanding handles I must admit. 

Mark, Lee also asked me to say hallo to you, but I'm not sure I could do it in person any time soon. But I'll share some of Lee's knives with handles made from Burl Source wood.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 3, 2014)

OK, this is going to be pic intensive, so I'm gonna use smaller images in the thread and full sized versions would be available in the album on flickr.

I'll start with some pretty impressive handle designs:















The light was pretty bad so most photos a dull and can't describe the beauty of those handles enough. Below are two knives that looks exceptionally in real life. I was afraid of touching them, cause they looked like museum showpiece


















Yet I wouldn't buy such knives even if I could afford one. I would prefer something like this:








If wood on those handles looks familiar to you, then probably you've been browsing Burl Source lately. Those are Lee Lerman knives. 

Mark, I've said hello to Lee and he was surprised and happy to hear it. He also said he loves your wood. Very nice person indeed.





Another one by Lee:





Now to some crazy looking blades:













As I've mentioned already, I spotted only two kitchen knives there. Here's one of them





Speaking about unusual knives, here we have a Dwarf blade:





And fancy handles 





And a flowing tang





And the "Dragon tail". 




That was probably the most strange knife I've seen. I've talked a bit with knife maker and he appeared to be very nice person. Seems like he was just having fun making this knife  

But enough crazy knives. Lets talk about CRAZY knives now! 
Knight's Chef knife:





If above is too fancy to be your zombi smasher, I've got another one here:





And here are 2 pictures of the knife I like the most on this exhibition:








Simple, elegant and wouldn't need rehandling. Ever 

There are much more pictures in my album on flickr .


----------



## daveb (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting these. Lee's knives look like something one might actually take to the woods.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow those are some beautiful knives. Probably way out of my price range tho haha.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 5, 2014)

Lee's looked like the best of the bunch, both aesthetically and functionally.


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank You for posting the photos.
Lee has a good, clean style that I like. I am glad you got to meet him. My impression was that he is polite and respectful as well as talented.
For an art knife, I have always liked the Eklund "Ice Skate" knives. At least that is what they look like to me.


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

omg these handles are a beast. love the color of the handles, they just look too good too be true. thanks for sharing.


----------

